# New in vitro fertilization guidelines for Canada



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

The guidelines say that elective single embryo transfer for healthy women under 35 is the most efficacious and cost-effective option for most Canadians.

But the document also calls on the government to fund IVF treatments.

"In order to have the greatest impact in promoting the uptake of elective single embryo transfer, public funding of IVF must be provided," the organizations said in a joint press release.

The guidelines appear in the April edition of the Journal of Obstetrics and Gynaecology Canada.

http://chealth.canoe.ca/channel_health_news_details.asp?news_id=30594&news_channel_id=16&channel_id=16


----------

